# Trash in the North Woods



## mattcurt (Mar 3, 2019)

Hey, all. I picked up a contractor bag full of cans and bottles this bird hunting season. For those who litter, please keep up your cans and bottles instead of throwing them off the side of the trail while riding your side-by-side. And, encourage your friends who don’t hunt to do the same. I assume it’s the partying trail riders who are to blame.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

They don't want to get caught with empties by the trail patrol


----------



## 2147LAV (Oct 29, 2017)

Side by sides are the worst thing that has happened. The two tracks are so tore up you can no longer drive a truck down them and yes, litter is everywhere. IMO they should be outlawed or made to ride on designated ORV trails.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

On Fed land, they are to only drive on trails posted open . Kinda like motorcycles, cars , trucks etc.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

2147LAV said:


> Side by sides are the worst thing that has happened. The two tracks are so tore up you can no longer drive a truck down them and yes, litter is everywhere. IMO they should be outlawed or made to ride on designated ORV trails.


Well, there we have it, the most ignorant and closed minded post on MS. Maybe ever.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

2147LAV said:


> Side by sides are the worst thing that has happened. The two tracks are so tore up you can no longer drive a truck down them and yes, litter is everywhere. IMO they should be outlawed or made to ride on designated ORV trails.


Go up to Grand Marais and shout that in town .Dare ya .


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I picked these up the other day while running hare on Drummond. They were all within a 30ft radius in a clearing where we park. Some people that come to the Island have zero respect for it. It's absolutely ridiculous the amount of trash that I pick up in 2 weeks.


----------



## 2147LAV (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh why's that? Are you one of those trashing the forest and tearing up the two tracks? If so, start policing yourselves. You know how this will end up if it continues, you will have a $30000 4x4 you can't use. Talk about an ignorant statement.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

There is trash from top to bottom in the state. People are generally fn slobs


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

All I can do is my part. I pickup everything I see. I disagree with the above statement. "Most" people are very respectful. It is just the very few that create the issue.

The one the gets me is the road to our dump. You're going to the dump! Make sure your trash is secure before driving 40 down the road with it blowing all over.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry but go to any public parking and there is trash everywhere. I think it's a 50/50 split On slobs vs respectables


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> Well, there we have it, the most ignorant and closed minded post on MS. Maybe ever.



Quite the entrance, eh?


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

2147LAV said:


> Oh why's that? Are you one of those trashing the forest and tearing up the two tracks? If so, start policing yourselves. You know how this will end up if it continues, you will have a $30000 4x4 you can't use. Talk about an ignorant statement.


No, I am not. I don't even own one. I do like them though and have thought about getting one. 

Some do tear stuff up with them, but they do less damage than full size trucks that most people used to rip around in. Most of the people that enjoy "trail riding" aren't that destructive, but some are. 

To say anything should be outlawed is extreme and idiotic though. Don't be that guy.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> No, I am not. I don't even own one. I do like them though and have thought about getting one.
> 
> Some do tear stuff up with them, but they do less damage than full size trucks that most people used to rip around in. Most of the people that enjoy "trail riding" aren't that destructive, but some are.
> 
> To say anything should be outlawed is extreme and idiotic though. Don't be that guy.


Ehh.... I don't know man. This is an interesting topic. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I feel they have really changed the trails. Maybe I'm wrong. I don't know if it's how people drive them, the suspension, tires, etc. I really don't know what it is. Maybe someone has some better, more specific insight on what might cause that. All I can say is I spend hours upon hours hitting two tracks and roads off the beaten path, and the ones that ban ORV's seem to be a much, much easier ride in my F-150. In fact, with all the rain this year, by the end of my time up there I found myself sticking to areas that didn't allow them.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

zig said:


> Ehh.... I don't know man. This is an interesting topic. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I feel they have really changed the trails. Maybe I'm wrong. I don't know if it's how people drive them, the suspension, tires, etc. I really don't know what it is. Maybe someone has some better, more specific insight on what might cause that. All I can say is I spend hours upon hours hitting two tracks and roads off the beaten path, and the ones that ban ORV's seem to be a much, much easier ride in my F-150. In fact, with all the rain this year, by the end of my time up there I found myself sticking to areas that didn't allow them.


The tires are certainly more aggressive than most full size trucks. It could be due to the volume of traffic they create vs the "good ol days" when a couple of trucks a week might roll through. Around my area, SXS cruises are a thing almost nightly. The trails aren't any worse than they always have been, but we have above average truck traffic too. Always have. They are called the "truck trails" regionally for a reason. Lol

I know for a fact that a couple kids with some beer and a lifted truck can do substantially more damage to a trail in 10 minutes than a pack of angry SXS's. Especially if you toss in any kinda mud or sand.

Crotchety selfish people just hate them because there are more families going out for cruise. I know how terrible that sounds to most people, but it is actually enjoyable to get your wife and kids out of the house and just cruise through the woods, the kids love the critters! (That is a general statement, not directed at you personally).


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Its [email protected]!n unbelievable how many people can do this and still sleep at night. I feel bad if something flies out of the truck going down the road even. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Heck it drives me nuts, I drive truck for a living and seeing people just throw garbage out their car windows is infuriating, and then to go to the woods for a drive to get away from the masses and what do we see...slobs threw their garbage out the window/over their shoulder and for what reason other than they just don't want to carry it along with themselves til they hit the next fuel station, and as far as not wanting to be cought with booze emptys by the dnr.. well then there's a way to prevent that...don't drink and drive...any vehicle.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Really no different than any public access along our rivers and lakes.

Hat's off to the staff of the more popular ones that keep trash in check! There's an entire subset of people that are just pigs!


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Shoeman said:


> Really no different than any public access along our rivers and lakes.
> 
> Hat's off to the staff of the more popular ones that keep trash in check! There's an entire subset of people that are just pigs!


Just had a post a couple of weeks back Slob Fishermen, we (4)of us picked up fishing line ,lure packages,cans drink containers and cups from fast food,not to mention latex gloves.A small number of people can and do make a real mess out of the outdoors we utilize and love.This happened on a daily basis and this was a pristine area before it became a popular place to surf fish for Salmon.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I notice loads of trash old and new dumped by many groups of people. Atv people don't really stand out. Not sure how side by side makes any different except perhaps passengers are worst offenders.

Probably a few dispersed campers are the worst hate to say it. They just leave their trash for the week where it stands.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> No, I am not. I don't even own one. I do like them though and have thought about getting one.
> 
> Some do tear stuff up with them, but they do less damage than full size trucks that most people used to rip around in. Most of the people that enjoy "trail riding" aren't that destructive, but some are.
> 
> To say anything should be outlawed is extreme and idiotic though. Don't be that guy.


Well i am kind of on your side.....especially in the trash issue. Doesnt matter if a guy drives a truck or side by side down a trail. If he wants to litter he is going to litter. Their are idiots in every group. Ice fisherman can be as bad as anyone but not all of them.

As far as the trails the side by sides do more damage in the areas I hunt. Lots of seasonal roads that are typically smooth are huge sand pits at every intersection because both side by sides and quads like to do donuts on the intersections. I see it happening on every bird hunting trip this year. It isnt the big trucks causing those issues.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

It seems like trashy people transcend every sub-group of people and race. 

Doesn't matter where you go, there are people littering and not respecting anything. 

I blame their parents, or lack thereof. It was taught for as long as I can remember to not leave trash behind. Take it with you, burn it (if applicable), throw it in garbage bin or whatever, but never on the ground or out the window.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

The people making donuts I've seen were on dirt bikes. I don't know why they make these circles. But it's pretty far outside the topic of this thread.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

shaffe48b said:


> The people making donuts I've seen were on dirt bikes. I don't know why they make these circles. But it's pretty far outside the topic of this thread.


Agreed. 

And either way, it might be annoying, but it isn't even on the same planet as people trashing places. The guys bitching are probably doing it while piling a fast food burger in the mouth, bitching through a cig and slamming their beer they just spilled on the rut they hit caused by an ORV just before they throw the bag, can and cig out the window. Lol


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

the two tracks on state land near me are much more torn up this year .. mainly bermed corners and washboards/whoops. Also, many more beer cans - mainly bud light for some reason? A direct consequence of a huge increase in SBS traffic.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

There has been several folks camping every weekend behind my place. No biggie usually but these guys are making there own camping spots. There are several established spots people use on and off during the summer for canoeing or kayaking. They usually are pretty clean when they leave. But these new low life's are cutting trees down and leaving a mess like Garbage,broken glass, deer parts and of coarse beer cans. One group pitched a tent then when they left ,they left the pad they used to sleep on. It about 6x8 in size. Just left it there for all of us to enjoy SMH. Friggen pigs.
Another group left solar lights (8) plus homemade target thingy, plus targets.
Sometimes I wish I was either DNR or Fed Tree fuzz. So I could go " Beast mode" on these pieces of crap.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

I live and play in Crawford county and there has definitely been more trash as well as more torn up truck trails because of the rise of ATV use. 

I am for people using our vast public land and I except that a minority are the litter problem but my biggest issue is speed that some run on the trails. 

I ride the trails on my fat tire bike regularly and found two dead fawns this spring that appeared to have been hit by these vehicles. I have on more than one occasion witnessed fawns lying in the trails and next to the trails, while I rode by, doing what their instinct dictates. I have no proof but a dead fawn not eaten along side a trail heavily used by ATVs makes me ponder the need for quiet times in the spring or at least a speed limit to heighten awareness. 

I also have avoided running my bird dogs close to any main ATV travel routes do to a high speed encounter last fall where a guy blew by me while I was unloading dogs parked on the side of a secondary trail. I was in blaze orange with a shotgun and he sped up rather than slow down while passing. He gunned it. Unbelievable the ignorance. 

I am willing to share the land by adapting my use but there needs to be some adaptive behavior or rules for ATV use instead of the current free for all that I am witnessing. 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

There is information and assistance out there for those who wish to get involved with cleanup of waterways and trails. FM 
http://www.cleanforests.org/


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Same deal happens on the ice after dark ...pig parties ...they leave wrappers bottles , propane tanks .Spit tobacco and piss all over the area .Pure Michigan scum .


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I have also seen people living on stateland. Something I had heard avout but never witnessed before. I know of one camp that has a trailer and a popup. Same 3 vehicles. They have tarps on their leaky popup and trailer. A huge line of solar panels scattered around. Trash all over the place with mulitple propane tanks. They have been there for sure since august and it looked like long before then. I know the dnr is aware because I have seen them drive by the site.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Forest Meister said:


> There is information and assistance out there for those who wish to get involved with cleanup of waterways and trails. FM
> http://www.cleanforests.org/


FM, come on now. Coming on here and telling people what to do is far more effective than getting involved in an organized effort to actually make a difference. At least I'm assuming that's what the OP believes, but hey I'm just guessin.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh now, we can gripe about litter bugs whether we pick up their trash for them or not.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)




----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I need to go to work on my new 'Truck Pooper' magazine with subtitles like:

"When the tow guy hates you: How to get your truck unstuck on the backroads....yes, again"
"How to find a pull over when your giant truck won't fit down the trail with the oncoming giant truck"
"How to make your truck just that much bigger every year"
"How to afford your truck using a second mortgage and a lucky inheritance"


----------



## yeeyee outdoorsmen (Oct 17, 2020)

Yeah bud dont some of them have breathalyzers.


Bucket-Back said:


> They don't want to get caught with empties by the trail patrol


Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## yeeyee outdoorsmen (Oct 17, 2020)

One year me my dad and my grandpa were up north hunting moreal mushrooms and we were picking up boxes bottles and lots of cans. I was in the back seat of the truck and they got tired of opening there door for me to get out to get the bottles and cans they just put me on the tailgate and we ended up filling up one of those huge trash bags full of bottles boxes cand and other trash wa found not many mushrooms thoe.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## yeeyee outdoorsmen (Oct 17, 2020)

Sorry ment but when I said bud


yeeyee outdoorsmen said:


> Yeah bud dont some of them have breathalyzers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## yeeyee outdoorsmen (Oct 17, 2020)

Don't they have trash cans at some of them


Bucman said:


> Sorry but go to any public parking and there is trash everywhere. I think it's a 50/50 split On slobs vs respectables


Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## yeeyee outdoorsmen (Oct 17, 2020)

Yeah because bud light is just water


cdacker said:


> the two tracks on state land near me are much more torn up this year .. mainly bermed corners and washboards/whoops. Also, many more beer cans - mainly bud light for some reason? A direct consequence of a huge increase in SBS traffic.


Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

DirtySteve said:


> Well i am kind of on your side.....especially in the trash issue. Doesnt matter if a guy drives a truck or side by side down a trail. If he wants to litter he is going to litter. Their are idiots in every group. Ice fisherman can be as bad as anyone but not all of them.
> 
> As far as the trails the side by sides do more damage in the areas I hunt. Lots of seasonal roads that are typically smooth are huge sand pits at every intersection because both side by sides and quads like to do donuts on the intersections. I see it happening on every bird hunting trip this year. It isnt the big trucks causing those issues.


Agree 100%. Missaukkee forest roads are pretty much undrivable unless they're groomed fairly frequently. Some of the Truck Trails in the UP this year were the same way. Theyre not groomed though. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------

